

Ask HN: find a rockstar-level HTML5/JS expert for few hours? - cpr

Where would one find a Mark Pilgrim- or Ian Hickson-level HTML5+JS expert for a few hours of phone consulting? I.e., someone whose depth of understanding of what you can do with HTML5 + new JS engines is unparalleled?<p>Needless to say, I don't think the usual venues would work.<p>Any ideas (or even rockstars ;-) would be welcome.<p>You can email me at cpr@emsoftware.com.
======
ig1
You email Mark Pilgrim and Ian Hickson and ask them if they'd provide a couple
of hours of phone consulting in exchange for xyz.

